# Race Time-ZBT Speedway-Lowell



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Time for some more Good Times and Fast Racing. Date: March 2,2013. Doors open at 4:00pm for Practice and Racing Starts at 5:00pm. We will run Skinnys, Slip On Fats, One more Time of Hot Rods, and the Fun IROC Vettes. Look forward to seeing You All Here. Racing, Pizza, and Plaques $7.00. Good Times - Priceless :dude:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm gonna try to make this one @ your track. Can you send me your address ?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It's on my calendar!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there see u there


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Uh, figures you guys post a race while I'm away... Lol. Have fun fellas and watch out for Darrell. He is a force to be reckoned with!!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*ce*

im coming over to win have my plaques ready 4 me lol.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

OK, it IS on my calendar, but I'll still be in Cali. Have fun without me.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there too


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok guys, Mike and Al will be racing in the Fray. We all have a chance for the top spots with them out west. Good luck Al and Mike and tell the Dude Man get well. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Ok guys, Mike and Al will be racing in the Fray. We all have a chance for the top spots with them out west. Good luck Al and Mike and tell the Dude Man get well. Pat


They should take the Frenchman and a few 30 packs of sliders,they could have him gas the competition.:thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks, Pat. We'll try to represent our group well. Funny that we will be on three different teams!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

ajd350 said:


> Thanks, Pat. We'll try to represent our group well. Funny that we will be on three different teams!


Hey Al; :wave:

What teams are we rooting for? Seriously green with envy for you guys who are going out there to race! 

Tom


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm going to have to root for my team.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

If I got it right Al is going to be on team Denver, Mike on team St.Louis, and the Dude man Mike's dad Wrangler Rich will be on team Nevada. Good luck to you guys. If I can help or you need some thing that I have just ask. I gave Mike some of my bodys for his spare cars. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It was Denver last year, now Motley Crew. Trav, you on So Cal again?

We will be mortal enemies by day, buds at night......LOL


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Pat for letting me use some fray bodies. I have a few descent silly spOnged cars and 4 more good slipon cars waiting for new tires. I have my trigger finger oiled up, cars tuned up and gonna fill dads oxygen tank with nitrous. Need something to keep up with Brixmix and the other fast cars. Goodluck to all the racers here and the DUDES going to the FRAY! Everyone have a safe trip and see ya at the races!!! I leave Sunday and already getting goofy like Darrell getting a win


P.S. Brixmix, drop the cars that don't make the cut into my scrap pile please!!!! I won't tell anyone lol..


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Al: SoCal didn't want non residence this year so I'm racing with the KC (Mahor) contingent. Hope we can win a few races. Mike you don't want my cars there not fast enough.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

So Travis is going again. So we have 4 to root for. KC has some fast racers. I'm sure Travis will have a fast car to drive one way or another. You guys have a safe trip and make a good showing for the Midwest racers. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Fray or Local*

Ok, so we got 4 guys going to the fray somewhere out west? Congratulations to all. Now back to the Race posted here, who is gonna make it and who aint?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I hear you,kinda hijacked the thread!I for one plan on being there and maybe Eric too please don't cancel because a few guys are out of town.We don't have to have 20 racers to have a good time.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I plan on racing. Well showing up any way and staying in front of Darrell. Pat


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I will be there unless the weather is bad.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

+1 Rick!:thumbsup: Pack the house at ZBT, guys! We want to hear about a good race. Al


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Still On*

Oh my, dont get me wrong, I am behind our local drivers 100%, I hope they finish at the top and represent good. I wasnt going to cancel, just wanted a good idea of how many people we have to give the French Man a good run, he is French trash talking about a plaque. Seriously "Go Kick Butt" at the Fray, Good Luck :dude:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I feel a little bug coming on, cough cough and may have to leave work early next Saturday for lowell. Not sure yet going to try.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris if the roads are not snow covered and shut down I'll be there to help you take down Darrell. Bringing my fishing gear to try and reel in that big fish in skinny tire. LOl Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

im coming there to win races have my plaques ready i did last friday at the shop and plan on it next sat to. we r racin at shop on friday night to so ill be ready to take u guys down.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Let the trash talking begin! LOL


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Plaues*



honda27 said:


> im coming there to win races have my plaques ready i did last friday at the shop and plan on it next sat to. we r racin at shop on friday night to so ill be ready to take u guys down.


Be sure to bring your plaque from your first place finish, I would like to see it. Since your victory I hope you put new shocks on your truck on the drivers side, your head is still swelling up, bring on Frenchie. Be sure to use the front door, it is wider than the back so your head will fit thru it. Seriously, good racing Da'Relle at Park Lane, but this isnt a 4 wheel derby fest here. :dude:


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Im in. 

Verb


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Question. When trying to catch a Marlin should I use Sliders?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Sliders*

We may have to try some sliders, the new ones from Pizza Hut. Not much snow here, hope it melts before this weekend. Hope your cold gets worse Ed lol. :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

OK, Darrell is on a hot streak with 3 wins last night. I think it will come to a end tonight. It might not be me but I think there will be some fast cars for Darrell to contend with tonight. Darrell I have a controller with some knobs on it you can use. LOL. See you guys later. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Pat is Al and Mike back home with the fast cars, LoL.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will put the results up tomorrow my computer is Down right now


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Jeff and Chris for a good night of racing. Darrell's winning streak came to a end tonight. He did get a third in fat tire. Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

yes it did i took 5th in skinny and a 3rd in fat tire i did get a plaque like i said i would and yes i beat pat lol sry pat. ty jeff and chris 4 a good races today.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for a good night of raceing, as I had some close racing with Jeff and was a blast, and again thanks a lot Chris.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ed. Al and Mike had a good first time showing at the Fray. The problem I see is that there cars will now be faster than before. LOL We will have to pick there brains to learn what to do to make our cars hang with the big boys. We still had some good racing at Chris's with the 2 big guns out west. Pat


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Jeff and Chris for the good racing and for the good pizza and great laughs.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Pat, The Fray exceeded our best expectations. As usual, whatever we learned there is yours for the asking..............then we have to kill you. LOL

Good to hear the world didn't end without us there. This group is deep enough to have great racing with whoever is there.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Results for 3/2/2013*

Skinny tire ED71,JEFF70,RICK70,JON67,DARRELL67,PAT66,VERB65,CHRIS63,BRIAN63,RUSS63,JAKE62,SAM61,JOE61,ANDREW53,MAX53
Fat Tire JEFF85,ED84,DARRELL83,PAT81,RICK80,JON79,JAKE78,CHRIS78,SAM76,JOE76,BRIAN70,VERB68,ANDREW67,MAX63,RUSS55
Rot Hod JEFF76,PAT73,ED73,CHRIS72,RICK70,BRIAN66,JOE65,VERB63,RUSS58,MAX56,SAM55,JON52


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

But like Pat said before when Mike and Al get back we will all be racing for third, ontill the next person can step to challenge them, but it's still a good time racing.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ill be the 1 stepin up for 3rd place or better. so i have 2 say come get some lol.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Update*

Als top score for Hot Rod was beat. Finally. Jeff forgot to post the IROC win, 1st-Chris 98laps, 2nd-Roxxy 94 laps, 3rd-Pudge 93 laps. 

Keep talking De'relle, oh yea, thats all you do is talk, and talk, and talk. Maybe next time we should take turns Marshalling, unless one is to busy talking. :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris, it was quiet for the Hot Rod class after the (T-Jet racer) left. I had some good runs with Jeff all night. I even took him out once in the Hot Rod class and he still beat Al's record. Good job Jeff.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice going, Jeff!


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Al


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

A couple pics


----------

